# Found This Picture In A Catalog



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

After much talk here about putting a bike carrier on the rear of our outbacks and the story's of bumpers cracking and falling off, I thought this picture was pretty funny.

Disclaimer: Don't try this at home, professional driver on closed course, contents may be hot, always wear your seatbelt, do not eat, put litter in its place...


----------



## prankster (Dec 20, 2007)

i dont get it?


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

The bike rack is on the spare tire on the bumper. To put a bike rack on the spare tire puts too much stress on the bumper and cracks the welds and will eventually twist the bumper off the camper. Unless you reinforce the bumper with gussett plates and some welding it will fall off. The pic shows a rack on an outback spare tire. The picture is for demonstration purposes only. Thats all, not trying to trick anyone. click below....

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...mp;hl=bike+rack


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

battalionchief3 said:


> The bike rack is on the spare tire on the bumper. To put a bike rack on the spare tire puts too much stress on the bumper and cracks the welds and will eventually twist the bumper off the camper. Unless you reinforce the bumper with gussett plates and some welding it will fall off. The pic shows a rack on an outback spare tire. The picture is for demonstration purposes only. Thats all, not trying to trick anyone. click below....
> 
> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...mp;hl=bike+rack


agree X2 ...

I can see that puppy after a couple of trips twisting that spare tire off....


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Yeah, that's a bumper bender for sure. Seen the pictures & it wasn't pretty !

I'm actively reviewing this topic now as I plan on adding a rear hitch to carry our 4 bikes out back


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Good find battalionchief3









Wonder if that 1 year warranty is just for the bike rack or the whole bumper assembly


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

It also says Outbacker by Liteway which means the TT is an 02 or a early 03 which was way before the bumper was reinforced as I belive the 07 model has been (have not seen for myself tho)


----------



## prankster (Dec 20, 2007)

well now i gotta do another mod!!what is the best way to put a bike rack on a 2003 28bhs?


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

MIne is an 07 and it does not look very reinforced to me. It had 2 small gusset plates welded between the frame and bumper. Its still not welded on the bottom. I would not hang a bike rack off it.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

prankster said:


> well now i gotta do another mod!!what is the best way to put a bike rack on a 2003 28bhs?


Have a hitch bolted or welded to the frame. James


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

California Jim said:


> Yeah, that's a bumper bender for sure. Seen the pictures & it wasn't pretty !
> 
> I'm actively reviewing this topic now as I plan on adding a rear hitch to carry our 4 bikes out back


Jim...cost me $225 to have a great one installed. Drop off...pickup Outback. Very simple.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

prankster said:


> well now i gotta do another mod!!what is the best way to put a bike rack on a 2003 28bhs?


First, I added these pieces to reinforce the bumper (one on each side). No problems (knock on wood) after several years of being on the road.









Then I installed one of these bumper mounted bike racks:









You can find the bike rack here --> Bumper mount bike rack

DISCLAIMER: As you probably have found out by now, the rear bumper was mounted in a, well, not very desirable manor. The way that the bumper came installed from the manufacture WILL NOT support a bumper mounted bike rack. Trust me, I found out the hard way. We were very close to loosing the rear bumper and the two bikes that were attached to the rear bumper because of the bike rack that was sold to us by our dealer. However, by re-welding the bumper back into place and adding the brace shown above, it has been a solid set up for us. If I would have known about the problematic rear bumper prior to purchasing the bumper mounted rack, I probably would have gone with a frame mounted set up.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Jim...cost me $225 to have a great one installed. Drop off...pickup Outback. Very simple.


Now THAT'S what I'm talkin about


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Carrying bikes on the back. Please make sure it is done properly. I carrying five bikes on a thule bike rack and it broke last year during my 2 week vacation. I was very lucky. Bikes and rack were tied off. Thule came good on a new bike rack and hitch and tt were not damaged.



















sorry for the rotation. Every time I turn them they will not post.

Because I had them tied off, the bikes stayed together and I just dragged them behind. Just lost a few tires.










Thor


----------



## jtarby (Aug 30, 2007)

Anyone add a frame mounted receiver hitch to a 26RS? Just wondering if I'm better off with something that bolts on or having it welded. If I'm bolting it on then I can do it myself (need a new set of drill bits anyway) but welding would have to go to someone else.

Essentially what we're talking about here are motorhome hitches, correct?

Thanks


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I think Welding would be stronger then a bolt on one. I know the one your talking about. It is for motorhomes, it is adjustable for different lengths to fit in the frame. I need to get that one done too. I want to put one of those hitch platforms on it so I can carry a generator and other junk too.


----------

